# Lincoln addition in a convertible



## Brimma (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi all

Have just acquired a 58 plate 2.0 TFSi convertible, manual box, just over 100k, and a proper one owner car from new, along with all bills and receipts along the way

Suffice to say I'm quite happy

Standard wheels are 17s, ET47, with 225/50/17 tyres

Thinking of replacing them with some RS3 18s, also ET47, with 245/40/18s - does anyone foresee a problem there?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Almost perfect, wheel/tyre actually 0.2" smaller diam.
Hoggy.


----------



## Brimma (Sep 1, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
> Almost perfect, wheel/tyre actually 0.2" smaller diam.
> Hoggy.


Thanks, and that's good to know, I've noticed the wider wheels with 245 tyres are a 51 offset instead of 47, so the overall difference should be 4mm, which will just fill the arch out a bit better


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Brimma said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
> ...


Hi, How much wider are they ?
Hoggy.


----------



## Brimma (Sep 1, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> Brimma said:
> 
> 
> > Almost perfect, wheel/tyre actually 0.2" smaller diam.
> ...


Mine are 17x8, the ones I'm looking at are 18x8 from an S4, same offset, but the tyres on them are 245,mine are 225 - I could change the tyres, but they've only done 3k miles apparently


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As they are the same width the 4mm difference will take them further away from the arch, but the wider tyre may make them a little closer.
245 is the max recommended width for an 8" rim.
Hoggy.


----------



## Brimma (Sep 1, 2018)

Sorry, I confused the issue, the Tt wheels with 245 tyres are normally ET51, the ones I'm looking at are the same as mine, ET47, so the only difference is the tyre width itself, so they'll stick out 10mm past my existing ones


----------



## Brimma (Sep 1, 2018)

Sorry, I confused the issue, the TT wheels with 245 tyres are normally ET51, the ones I'm looking at are the same as mine, ET47, so the only difference is the tyre width itself, so they'll stick out 10mm past my existing ones


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Brimma said:


> Sorry, I confused the issue, the TT wheels with 245 tyres are normally ET51, the ones I'm looking at are the same as mine, ET47, so the only difference is the tyre width itself, so they'll stick out 10mm past my existing ones


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Brimma (Sep 1, 2018)

Bid accepted, S4 18s


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Brimma said:


> Bid accepted, S4 18s


Hi, Nicer than whats on there at present, but wouldn't be my choice., but doesn't matter what I think. :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Brimma (Sep 1, 2018)

Amazing, for what I paid the wheels were almost free, and they are as new, happy days


----------



## Brimma (Sep 1, 2018)

Amazing, for what I paid the wheels were almost free, and they are as new, happy days


----------



## sprouTT (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello  it's Chelsea!

Really nice looking car. Love the red leather!!

Any problems with that head unit then give me a shout  forgot to give you my email address earlier but are you alright to message me on here if you have any issues so eBay don't moan at me?!

Thank you and really nice to meet you today, hope to see you at future shows and meets


----------

